# Lite'n'Easy



## succubus_dxb (Aug 1, 2010)

Hiya guys, I was wondering if anyone has ever tried ordering their food online with one of these companies? I've decided to try liteneasy.com.au purely because I don't have the time to go shopping every week, and end up not eating, or ordering absolute junk (that costs a fortune).

I'm not bothered if i lose weight or not. To be honest, it would be a pain in the ass as I can't afford new clothes :/ 


Anyway....the pictures look good, will review soon!


----------



## Filly (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello!!

I did lite n' easy for a while earlier last year. It was pretty good. I didn't lose any weight, but the convenience of having all your meals readily available with minimal prep was really good. I think that's it's biggest draw-card. Some of the dinners aren't very nice, but you will learn to pick ones you like.

The food itself is quite good. Plenty of it. I wasn't hungry whilst on it, but if you feel like you need more, you can add lots of salad and vegis on the side if you wanted.

Let us know what you think!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 14, 2010)

How did the lite and easy go Bob?? Was considering it as I'm getting sick of cooking just for one... too many dishes and too many leftovers to freeze....


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 14, 2010)

My sister used to work for Jenny Craig and would sometimes bring meals home she thought i would like, the chocolate mousse was good, not as nice as full fat of coz but was good..


----------



## adasiyan (Aug 14, 2010)

hubby and i did lite n easy for 6 months and by the end of it, even with the seasonal food change, i was sick of it.
way more food than i would eat and hubby didn't like most of it.
as a previous poster said - some of the dinners are just plain foul but the lunches are generally quite good.


----------

